# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Pumpen und Wasserversorgung

## pit

> Ob da eine Pumpe etwas bringt oder brauche ich einen Wassertank oben?


Ich habe in Bangkok ein ähnliches Problem. Eine Drückerhöhungspumpe hilft da ungemein. Kosten so um die 8.000 Baht, gibt's in jedem Big-C. Das Beste ist ein Wassertank irgendwo im Garten (ca. 1.000 Liter), der von der Versorgung gefüllt wird. Aus diesem Tank dann mit der Pumpe in die Hausleitung pumpen. So vermeidest Du, dass in Zeiten sehr schlechter Versorgung auch Luft mit angesaugt wird.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ich habe in Bangkok ein ähnliches Problem. Eine Drückerhöhungspumpe hilft da ungemein. Kosten so um die 8.000 Baht, gibt's in jedem Big-C. Das Beste ist ein Wassertank irgendwo im Garten (ca. 1.000 Liter), der von der Versorgung gefüllt wird. Aus diesem Tank dann mit der Pumpe in die Hausleitung pumpen. So vermeidest Du, dass in Zeiten sehr schlechter Versorgung auch Luft mit angesaugt wird.


...so haben wir das in Udon. Ohne Druck läuft noch nicht mal die Waschmaschiene

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Pit, danke Willi, werde mir so eine Pumpe beschaffen. Als Tank hätte ich ich zwei große Ongs zur Verfügung. Sie werden momentan für das Regenwasser benutzt.
Aber wenn ich einen davon abzweige müsste es gehen.

----------


## thedi

Ein Tank ist ein Muss, wenn man eine Pumpe einbauen will. Wenn mal kein Wasser kommt, und die Pumpe anläuft, wird sie sonst schnell kaputt gehen. Diese Pumpen dürfen nie trocken laufen.

1000 Liter Tank ist genug. Nicht in den Boden einlassen, sonst sieht man nicht wenn der Tank leckt - was bei Tanks im Boden eher passiert als bei frei stehenden.

Der Tank füllt sich mit Leitungswasser und ein Schwimmer stoppt den Zufluss, wenn er voll ist. Das ist Standard hier und bekommt man in jedem Baumarkt für wenig Geld. Es lohnt sich nicht etwas zu basteln . wobei dann der Schwimmer nicht richtig stabil montiert wird und der Tank immer mal wieder überläuft.

Ich bin der Meinung: entweder nimmt man so viel Geld in die Hand - oder man lässt das mit der Pumpe besser bleiben und stellt einen schwarzen Kanister an die Sonne - darin wird Wasser zum duschen auch schön warm.

8000 Baht ist zu viel für so einen Pumpe. Die gibt es auch für die Hälfte. Wiederum: in jedem Baumarkt hat es solche Pumpen. Nimm eine mit 80 W oder 100 W, das reicht für ein zweistöckiges Haus. Stärkere Pumpen brauchen nur mehr Strom bringen aber sonst nichts - aussert Du hättest ein Mehrfamilienhaus. Zu viel Druck einstellen ist auch keine gute Idee - wenn man das an der Pumpe kann - denn dann besteht die Gefahr, dass die Plastikleitungen/Klebestellen und/oder Wasserhahnen-Dichtungen damit nicht klar kommen.

Einfach Standard nehmen - das was alle haben. Dann gibt es kaum Ärger.

--

Die Pumpen haben intern einen kleinen Tank der zur Hälfte mit Luft gefüllt ist. Die Luft dient als 'Feder'. Ohne Luft wird die Pumpe in schneller Folge ein- und ausschalten. Bei einigen Modellen geht die Luft im Tank mit der Zeit verloren. Dann muss man den Tank zur entleeren. Das geht einfach, wenn

Vor und nach der Pumpe je ein Abstellhahn istDie Pumpe an einem Ort montiert ist, wo man zu kommtDas austretende Wasser (ca 3 bis 6 Liter) dort wo die Pumpe steht nicht stört

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Mitsubischi Pumpen weniger anfällig sind auf Luftverlust im internen Tank. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen auch hier die Regel.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## thedi

> Ob da eine Pumpe etwas bringt oder brauche ich einen Wassertank oben?


Das mit der Pumpe ist schon richtig - der Wassertank ist aber unten - vor der Pumpe, am Boden unten.

Ein Wassertank der hoch genug wäre um den gewünschten Druck per Schwerkraft zu erzeugen ist nicht praktikabel. Der Druck sollte bei der Dusche doch mindestens ein Atü sein - das wären schon mal 10 Meter Höhe. Wenn er Druck zu schwach wäre, also unter 10 Meter Wassersäule, werden die meisten Durchlauferhitzer den Strom ausschalten und nur noch Kaltwasser durch lassen. Dies ist eine Sicherheitsmassnahme um ein Überhitzen des Heizelements zu verhindern, wenn das Wasser einmal nicht fliesst.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## pit

> 8000 Baht ist zu viel für so einen Pumpe. Die gibt es auch für die Hälfte. 
> --
> Die Pumpen haben intern einen kleinen Tank der zur Hälfte mit Luft gefüllt ist.


Mitsubishi habe ich auch als Pumpe. O.k., bei mir hat diese 3 Etagen zu versorgen, deshalb die etwas teuere Version.
Die Luft im inneren Der Blase des Druckbehälters nennt man übrigens Stickstoff!

 ::

----------


## schiene

Hier hatte ich mal was zum Thema Wassertank und Pumpe geschrieben
http://siamonline.de/vbb/hausbau-tha...1/index17.html

----------


## wein4tler

Herzlichen Dank für Eure guten Ratschläge. Danke Thedi, Deine Anweisungen sind sehr ausführlich und klar. Ich habe mir heute die Ongs näher angesehen und konnte feststellen, dass mein Herr Schwager, da schon eine Konstruktion gebaut hatte, wie Thedi es beschrieben hatte. Vom Ong über die Pumpe in die Wasserleitung  und so probierte ich die Pumpe aus und bekam tatsächlich das Wasser in den ersten Stock mit genügend Druck. Ich habe auch noch eine zweite Pumpe entdeckt, die das Wasser aus der Wasserleitung in den anderen Ong pumpt. Vielleicht soll das die Reserve sein. Derzeit sind beide Ongs voll mit Wasser. 
Meine Frau soll einfach den Schwager anrufen und fragen wie er das Konstrukt gedacht hatte. Beide Pumpen waren nicht am Strom, deshalb der niedrige Wasserdruck.
Ich habe aber nur die eine in Betrieb genommen, die in die Wasserleitung einspeist und den Druck erhöht.

----------


## Willi Wacker

....da hat wohl jemand vergessen den Stecker einzustecken   ::

----------


## pit

Ist man länger nicht im Haus, sollte man den Pumpenstecker auch getrost rausziehen!

 ::

----------


## isaanfan

> Ist man länger nicht im Haus, sollte man den Pumpenstecker auch getrost rausziehen!


Warum?

----------


## pit

> Warum?


Ich hatte im Haus einige Jahre vorher während meiner Abwesenheit (Reise nach Kalasin) eine Leckage an der Pumpe, die zum Dauerpumpen führte. Meine Tochter, nicht mit uns, aber trotzdem in Bangkok, kam dann etwa einen Tag später ins Haus und hat das Desaster stoppen können. O.k., das Wasser kann wegen der Bodenabflüsse nicht hoch stehen, aber trotzdem muss sowas nicht mehr sein. Ab nun also ist Vorsicht geboten und Prevention!

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Pit, da kann ich Dir nur recht geben. Mein Schwager ist seit längerem in einer andren Provinz mit einem größerem Bauvorhaben beschäftigt, deshalb hatte er vorsorglich den Stecker gezogen.

----------


## schiene

Da das Wasser immer knappper wird haben wir letztes Jahr eine  Firma beauftragt auf unserem grossen
Grundstück hinter den Bungalows nach Wasser zu  suchen.
Sie können bis zu 100 Meter tief gehen.Wasser wäre da und am gleichen Tag Nachmittags rückten sie
an und begannen mit bohren.
Gearbeitet wir mit Pressluft und Bohrern
Die Vereinbarung war : kein Wasser,keinGeld,das ist hier so üblich.
Doch als erstes mussten die Geister gnädig gestimmert werden.....


dann konnten sie loslegen.....






Nach 3 Stunden ging jedoch der Kompressor kaputt so das sie nicht fertig wurden.
Sie haben dann im Freien auf Matten geschlafen und wärmten sich früh morgens am Feuerchen auf.
Nachdem der Kompressor repariert war gings weiter bis sie Wasser in ca.60Meter Tiefe gefunden haben.
Wie lange es dann dort Wasser gibt können sie nicht sagen aber sie sind noch nicht all zu tief
und wenn es mal weg wäre können man dann tiefer gehen.

----------


## schiene

Hier noch ein paar Videos von der Bohrung.
Jede Bohrstange hat eine Länge von 3 Metern.
Hier der Beginn der Bohrung.






Nachdem sie Wasser gefunden haben versenkten sie die Plastikrohre.



Zwischendurch sind sie auch mal auf eine sehr steinige,harte
Bodenschicht gestoßen wie man in diesem Video sehen kann.



Wasser Marsch.....   bei 60 Metern Tiefe

----------

